# Catfish question



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

The LFS got a fish shipment in today, including "Banjo cats" I googled an image and did a little reading but I wanted the input of those more knowledgeable than I am. So tell me about them


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They actually do better in sand substrate as they like to bury themselves in it. Great catfish though. Very interesting.


----------

